# Vape meet - Just for fun



## antonherbst

*Admin Approved*

To the forum this is an open invitation to a vape meet me and a group of friends have organised for *7 July 2018 *from *10 o clock* to when ever we finish.

*Newscafe Meyersdal*
Michelle Ave, Meyersdal, Alberton, 1448
011 867 6542
https://goo.gl/maps/xZgcXaKWrHQ2

Any questions and recomendations are welcome to be suggested here.

The most important part of this is the kuier and friendships.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks @antonherbst 

Sounds like a lot of fun. 
Please take lots of photos!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> *Admin Approved*
> 
> To the forum this is an open invitation to a vape meet me and a group of friends have organised for *7 July 2018 *from *10 o clock* to when ever we finish.
> 
> *Newscafe Meyersdal*
> Michelle Ave, Meyersdal, Alberton, 1448
> 011 867 6542
> https://goo.gl/maps/xZgcXaKWrHQ2
> 
> Any questions and recomendations are welcome to be suggested here.
> 
> The most important part of this is the kuier and friendships.


Why so early

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Christos said:


> Why so early



Because i have kids that wake me up early over the weekends.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

antonherbst said:


> Because i have kids that wake me up early over the weekends.


I have a wife for this

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GMJR

Sounds good


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Thanks @antonherbst
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun.
> Please take lots of photos!


We will surely do so and post them. Just a favor to ask. Could you please change the header to 

Vapemeet - Just for fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

antonherbst said:


> We will surely do so and post them. Just a favor to ask. Could you please change the header to
> 
> Vapemeet - Just for fun


You can change it yourself. Go to "Thread Tools" at the top and select "Edit Title".

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Andre said:


> You can change it yourself. Go to "Thread Tools" at the top and select "Edit Title".


Missed that button. Thanks Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Bump to the top


----------



## Steyn777

Morning @antonherbst , just a quick 2.

1. Is there safe parking available?
2. Do they have card facilities?

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Steyn777 said:


> Morning @antonherbst , just a quick 2.
> 
> 1. Is there safe parking available?
> 2. Do they have card facilities?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I’m there, Don’t need dogs as I bite the people myself .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Halfdaft

Steyn777 said:


> Morning @antonherbst , just a quick 2.
> 
> 1. Is there safe parking available?
> 2. Do they have card facilities?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They do have card facilities and the parking is safe, it's one of the nicer areas in the South. I'm sure @Christos can attest to it.


----------



## antonherbst

Steyn777 said:


> Morning @antonherbst , just a quick 2.
> 
> 1. Is there safe parking available?
> 2. Do they have card facilities?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hello Steyn

Card fasilities are available

and as the shop asked me

What do you need for a parking to be safe?


----------



## Steyn777

Halfdaft Customs said:


> They do have card facilities and the parking is safe, it's one of the nicer areas in the South. I'm sure @Christos can attest to it.


Lived in the south for years mate, pulling legs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Halfdaft

Steyn777 said:


> Lived in the south for years mate, pulling legs.



Then you should know that there's nothing safe about the South!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Steyn777 said:


> Lived in the south for years mate, pulling legs.



Then you should know that there's nothing safe about the South!


----------



## Christos

Sorry boys, the only thing nice about the south is me.

If your car is nicer than mine consider it expropriated without compensation.

Also alert your insurer about your travels to the south

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft

Christos said:


> Sorry boys, the only thing nice about the south is me



We all know that this is a lie...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Great news then, hopefully someone will be interested in my Fix It Again Tony.  Been trying to have that vanish for years, but even leaving it open with the keys in the ignition overnight only netted me a condolences card.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Room Fogger said:


> Great news then, hopefully someone will be interested in my Fix It Again Tony.  Been trying to have that vanish for years, but even leaving it open with the keys in the ignition overnight only netted me a condolences card.


Is it one of the Usually Not Operating models?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> Is it one of the Usually Not Operating models?
> 
> Regards


Super Indulgent Expensive Nogood Assembly

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

I'm there..but later..


----------



## Halfdaft

Cobrali said:


> I'm there..but later..



Dammit Shaun! Wake up early just once for a change!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cobrali

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Dammit Shaun! Wake up early just once for a change!


Haha..it's LoL and gaming fridays til 3am!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst

Morning bump for more interested parties to join


----------



## antonherbst

I am making the booking at 9 am tomorrow. Any more takers to the vape meet?


----------



## Room Fogger

I’ll be there if I can drive, sitting with inner ear infection. Well actually lying down. But will make a plan. Locust 1 can cart me around if necessary for a change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Last call to the meet. 

Those that are coming to it, looking forward to see you again and maybe have some new faces.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> Last call to the meet.
> 
> Those that are coming to it, looking forward to see you again and maybe have some new faces.



@antonherbst , please take some pics for us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

antonherbst said:


> Last call to the meet.
> 
> Those that are coming to it, looking forward to see you again and maybe have some new faces.



Enjoy guys & girls 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

I am half way ready and nearly on my way. Having a slow start this morning, should have charged my battery last night and had some anti freeze. If I get lost, I will phone, my sense of direction sucks! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again, and meeting some new faces maybe? 

Many happy clouds to you all, save a chair for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

I just woke up! Will be there around lunch time! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Back from the vape meet and a glorious time had by all. I’m sure the other guys will share some more photos. Thank to @antonherbst for the arrangements. But here is a teaser for everyone that missed it. Some early birds had left by now, so they may be in some other photos.  Nice meeting some new faces, really enjoyed it.





Sorry @antonherbst , cut you off on the others.  Yes I know, I’m a crappy photographer, will have to ask @RainstormZA for some tips. And yes, I’m not in the photo because I was taking it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the photos @Room Fogger !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Like always this was an other mini vape meet for the books.

Thanks to @Room Fogger for the previous photos and to all that attended the meet. 




Awesome people and lovely mods always on the table

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Oh wow, that looks great, thanks @antonherbst !
The mods look amazing

Looks like you had to have a vape beard to attend this one 
(Barring one person)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Back from the vape meet and a glorious time had by all. I’m sure the other guys will share some more photos. Thank to @antonherbst for the arrangements. But here is a teaser for everyone that missed it. Some early birds had left by now, so they may be in some other photos.  Nice meeting some new faces, really enjoyed it.
> View attachment 137981
> 
> View attachment 137982
> 
> 
> Sorry @antonherbst , cut you off on the others.  Yes I know, I’m a crappy photographer, will have to ask @RainstormZA for some tips. And yes, I’m not in the photo because I was taking it.


Hehehe depends on the phone you have, I'll give you tips. For free, of course. Lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali

I arrived too late for the photo's but i got a few new skyfall fans! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst

Cobrali said:


> I arrived too late for the photo's but i got a few new skyfall fans!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Not just a few new ones but made me want a skyfall rda seriously bad now. 


People of Ecigssa. The skyfall rda is the best RDA for 2018 and it might keep that position for the next 2 years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> Not just a few new ones but made me want a skyfall rda seriously bad now.
> 
> 
> People of Ecigssa. The skyfall rda is the best RDA for 2018 and it might keep that position for the next 2 years.


I have to agree with @antonherbst , that is absolutely amazing. Haven’t has such a smooth draw on anything in my life, and I am not a spring chicken either. Thanks @Cobrali for indulging us in getting a chance to try it out. 

Many happy clouds to you on this one meneer. I’m  with envy. Dreams are good friends, and sometimes they do come true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Room Fogger said:


> I have to agree with @antonherbst , that is absolutely amazing. Haven’t has such a smooth draw on anything in my life, and I am not a spring chicken either. Thanks @Cobrali for indulging us in getting a chance to try it out.
> 
> Many happy clouds to you on this one meneer. I’m  with envy. Dreams are good friends, and sometimes they do come true.


It was great to meet you too! Glad to share the love with everyone and show you the quality of ESG's product as well! 

Thanks! I will definitely enjoy this RDA..but i think i need another one!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Also have to point out that we had some spring chickens that joined us today, @MacGyver and @CharlieSierra , it was great meeting you guys and the girlfriend, hope to see you around again. It was a pleasure talking to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

One of the worst days of my life to be honest. I came there with a song in my heart! Left with envy, jealousy and WANT in my soul!!!.
Guys what an awesome bunch of people and the gear is just insane. @UzziTherion received the most beautiful Mod when he got there, Anton, Hasan and the rest of the guys has some amazing gear. Changed my view on HE in one meeting.
Looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival

I was with my special someone this weekend, but thanks for sharing pics of the meet up guys! Looked like a lot of fun!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Silver said:


> Oh wow, that looks great, thanks @antonherbst !
> The mods look amazing
> 
> Looks like you had to have a vape beard to attend this one
> (Barring one person)




I see three people without beards ! Don't knock it @Silver there are plenty pogonophiles out there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Cornelius said:


> One of the worst days of my life to be honest. I came there with a song in my heart! Left with envy, jealousy and WANT in my soul!!!.
> Guys what an awesome bunch of people and the gear is just insane. @UzziTherion received the most beautiful Mod when he got there, Anton, Hasan and the rest of the guys has some amazing gear. Changed my view on HE in one meeting.
> Looking forward to the next one!



Now we need to work on getting you some HE gear my brother!

It was really awesome meeting everyone and putting faces to the names, wish I was there for longer though.

We have to have another one soon, thanx again to guys for the lekker time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

UzziTherion said:


> Now we need to work on getting you some HE gear my brother!
> 
> It was really awesome meeting everyone and putting faces to the names, wish I was there for longer though.
> 
> We have to have another one soon, thanx again to guys for the lekker time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Emphasis on the soon @UzziTherion , was great meeting you but the time just went by too fast at the meet. I have to agree with @Cornelius , the HE stuff is making more sense now. So let the saving begin, and I can allready see a “Get well soon” basket in my bank managers life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## UzziTherion

Room Fogger said:


> Emphasis on the soon @UzziTherion , was great meeting you but the time just went by too fast at the meet. I have to agree with @Cornelius , the HE stuff is making more sense now. So let the saving begin, and I can allready see a “Get well soon” basket in my bank managers life!



Glad to hear that you see why we love HE as much as we do, and super excited to start finding gear for you, I’m gonna personally see to it that we get you and @Cornelius some of the most awesome and amazing gear out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

UzziTherion said:


> Glad to hear that you see why we love HE as much as we do, and super excited to start finding gear for you, I’m gonna personally see to it that we get you and @Cornelius some of the most awesome and amazing gear out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok dam, there goes the budget! But only one at a time @UzziTherion , don’t want to kill my bank manager.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

